# Headers



## Belcher67406 (Aug 9, 2019)

Having a issue finding headers for a Chevy application in my 67 gto does anyone have part numbers of a set that will fit and not be to close to my steering column shaft in the engine compartment.Every since I bought the car it had a 400 Chevy with cast iron heads on it and when I rebuilt it and put aluminum heads on it the headers got pushed out away from the engine farther and I have a set of 70 nova headers on it but had to run shorty plugs and they are just way to tight my heads have angled plugs so if someone has done this kind of setup and could help me out on the right headers to use that would be awesome I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The correct headers will be Doug's: https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...-64-67-metallic-ceramic-coating-dhe-d564.html

Once you buy these, then all you have to do is purchase the correct engine - that'll be a Pontiac. Cubic inch will be up to you. It'll all bolt in, honest - and no header clearance issues. :yesnod:


----------

